# Want work anywhere (preferably warm)



## treeslayer

Fly anywhere, climb most anything, and do everything neccessary to MAKE YOU money. Many years of experience running and selling work, all I want is good pay, and I guarentee excellent return on labor performed as a crew leader.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Fly anywhere, climb most anything, and do everything neccessary to MAKE YOU money. Many years of experience running and selling work, all I want is good pay, and I guarentee excellent return on labor performed as a crew leader.



I'd be to scared to Slayer, you'd probably get all my work done in one day and wouldn't have nothing left to do. Going into winter I know its a ##### and I hope those other guys don't make it as bad as last. Dirt cheap for some and you know I just read the economy is fine so I won't go to low. Good luck at any rate. 
I just took the guys on a 5 hour tour and kept yelling, " ya know, I was gonna do this myself".


----------



## treemandan

Oh yeah, BRRR ####ing BRRR! yer right bout that.


----------



## treeslayer

I'd let YOU roll my up my rope dan, out of sheer respect. I kill those whose touch it otherwise.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> I'd let YOU roll my up my rope dan, out of sheer respect. I kill those whose touch it otherwise.



Well hey I appreciate the setinment but who do you think I am? I don't go round rolling up ropes! I got people for that.

Actually I just passed on a widow maker that I would have tackled if I had some of your equipment. I am sure you could wheel that ladder truck or crane in but I think the HO has been calling people for years looking for the guy who will do it real cheap.

Trust me you don't want me rolling up your rope, I will do it backwards and it will get all tangled up.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> Well hey I appreciate the setinment but who do you think I am? I don't go round rolling up ropes! I got people for that.
> 
> Actually I just passed on a widow maker that I would have tackled if I had some of your equipment. I am sure you could wheel that ladder truck or crane in but I think the HO has been calling people for years looking for the guy who will do it real cheap.
> 
> Trust me you don't want me rolling up your rope, I will do it backwards and it will get all tangled up.




Just kidding, the Dan needs to know I don't roll em anyway, I bag or pile it in a tote.


----------



## allenborder

Hi..
Sure i want to go for it.. also i am looking for it...Thanks for sharing the post..


----------



## treeslayer

allenborder said:


> Hi..
> Sure i want to go for it.. also i am looking for it...Thanks for sharing the post..





What is "IT" ?

Oh, I see, you are advertising something. 
get lost [email protected]#*head.


----------



## ASD

:spam:


allenborder said:


> Hi..
> Sure i want to go for it.. also i am looking for it...Thanks for sharing the post..


:spam:


----------



## tree MDS

"Prefereably warm". Lol, good luck with that one!

You freeze with the rest of us slayer.  

Nice try though.


----------



## treeslayer

busted. I did that ice storm in Kentucky last year, now I'm in Illinois. I know whats coming.

:censored:


----------



## Taxmantoo

Rats! I forgot to click the neg button when I repped the spammer, turned him green. 
:spam:


----------



## ddhlakebound

I took one little green one away....best I could do.


----------



## jordanotreesvc

would you like to work in connecticut?


----------



## schmuck.k

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/lab/1440282486.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/trd/1436593321.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/trd/1433940076.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/trd/1433231665.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/trd/1417828403.html
heres a fey job ads from craigslist up here i washington state


----------



## treeslayer

jordanotreesvc said:


> would you like to work in connecticut?



I'm looking to travel around and stay busy, never been to Conn. whatcha got?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice and warm up there, bud. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice and warm up there, bud. lol



Right! lol.

hey slayer: if you come to CT stop by for a beer or two.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You know it is warm here , Slayer, but in this current economy, I dont think I could afford you, I know you are worth it , but, then you would be gone traveling just when the weather or your mood changes. You are really lucky to be so free.


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> You know it is warm here , Slayer, but in this current economy, I dont think I could afford you, I know you are worth it , but, then you would be gone traveling just when the weather or your mood changes. You are really lucky to be so free.



Jeff has me pegged.


----------



## fishercat

*if he doesn't................*



jordanotreesvc said:


> would you like to work in connecticut?



i sure the hell would.


----------



## gilraine

fishercat said:


> i sure the hell would.



x2


----------

